
Foursquare Launches Location Layers - timr
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/foursquare_launches_location_layers_-_this_is_big.php
======
ryansloan
I think "tips" is one of the neatest features of Foursquare, and I see this as
the same concept only the information comes to you. When I am in a new city
I'll sometimes pull up Foursquare to look for a place to eat/drink/be merry
and I read through these tips. If that information was delivered to me based
on groups that I consider myself to be a part of, I would be one happy camper.

Very cool.

------
bbatsell
As long as this is handled well (i.e. truly opt-in, well-curated lists), it's
a damn good idea. It's a good mesh of using the Internet to increase
engagement in real life — the potential is huge for discovery of lots of
unique places that many would probably never have thought to seek out before.

